# Phrag kovachii



## TrueNorth (Dec 16, 2017)

These have been out of flask for a couple of weeks. No casualties so far. Thanks to Elisio for posting his formula for the medium. There was a time when people wouldn't share their secret recipes. 

They're in a 3" pot. They're a bit small and crowded because I didn't replate them, but they'll be fine.


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2017)

They all look quite good, however, I'd get those yellowed
leaves cut out of there before you see bacteria developing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

Good luck. I have killed about 1/2 that many. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## StreetVariety (Dec 17, 2017)

What is the medium formula?


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

StreetVariety said:


> What is the medium formula?



It's in this thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30505


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, David
Now i am using BM-1 or BM-2 from phytotechlabs for kovachii, with this medium the pH is more stable and the root development is quite good.
You can try also a mix of BM and 1/2 strenght P668 at (75%-25%) it is working very fine for Phrags.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Elisio. Good to know. I'm looking forward to seeing you in Ottawa in May. I hope you can bring plants and/or flasks.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

Elisio,

This kovachii flask was prepared using half strength P658, which is P668 with agar already added. I added coconut water and banana. I also put 1/4 teaspoon of granular limestone in the bottom of each flask before adding the medium and sterilizing. The limestone has seems to have clarified the medium. All the charcoal has precipitated out and sunk to the bottom of the flask. The plants seem to be quite happy in it. As a bonus you can see the root development.

I didn't add more agar, so the medium is quite soft. It barely gelled. Next time I'll add a gram of agar.

I have no idea what the PH is. I don't have a meter yet, but must it be fairly basic. Whatever it is, they like it a lot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2018)

I like how you can see the roots


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 16, 2018)

Those roots look great! Interesting how the charcoal precipitated out. You mention you used P658 at half strength, which would also cut the agar down to 4g/L. 

Cool experiment! How is the growth rate? You may have to replate sooner with the charcoal being bound up at the bottom of the flask. Keep us updated! :clap:


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Dan. The growth rate is quite good. I'm using Manitoba limestone. I use it the potting mix as well.


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2019)

eteson said:


> Hi, David
> Now i am using BM-1 or BM-2 from phytotechlabs for kovachii, with this medium the pH is more stable and the root development is quite good.
> You can try also a mix of BM and 1/2 strenght P668 at (75%-25%) it is working very fine for Phrags.



Eliseo, do you add some banana or coconut to the medium, if yes how much?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2019)

Were the photos victims of Photosuckit!?


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

No, I used postimg.org. Looking back on my old posts all the photos have disappeared. they must have some kind of expiry period built in?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2019)

Ugh!


----------

